# Help In Valuing A Waltham Pocket Watch



## Tjm82 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi I was left a Waltham pocket watch by my grandfather and would like to know if any one could value it please? What do u need to know?

Many thanks


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

We do not do valuations on this forum (see home page) but with all watches, condition is paramount. If you do an "advanced" search on ebay and tick the box marked sold listings, it will list the items which have sold and at what price. It's not perfect but is a reasonable guide.

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Prices will vary greatly according to things like movement quality, case material, condition, age, size. You need to note down what these are. Is there a serial number on the movement - if there is, go to http://pocketwatchdatabase.com/ to look it up. This will tell you the year of production, grade, model, size and other valuable data. Then you can check eBay to see for how much similar watches have sold.

Nickel cases sell for less than silveroid, which sell for less than gold-filled, which sell for less than silver - which sell for less than gold, etc.

No matter how good a movement in the watch - and the jewel count in a Waltham will give some indication of quality - it will be worth more if it actually works than if it is for "spares or repair".

See my web page on selling for more detailed advice: http://www.willswatchpages.com/selling-a-watch.html


----------

